# Just some pics of things I enjoy...



## jtrux (Oct 8, 2012)

Junkyard scrounging!!!







My first vehicle and I still have it...1977 Ford F100






Work!





















2006 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited...daily driver





















More to come...


Truck I always wanted in HS so I found one and bought it!...1979 Ford F150 4X4






Rebuilt the engine with a small cam and intake...pretty much stock otherwise...

















Birdie






Dog...Allie






Beautiful Canyon Lake






My favorite work pic...







When trains do bad things...































Just a few more to come...


My 1971 Blazer...yes I have lots of vehicles and I won't ever get rid of any of 'em!






I'll post some more later if I find them...


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Oct 9, 2012)

My god where do you put all those vehicles lol?


----------



## jtrux (Oct 9, 2012)

My dad has some land in the country and he keeps them for me until I can get my shop built. He's pretty much tired of it by now!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 9, 2012)

Just wondering...are you married?

You have some very strange interests! What do you do for a living that involves so many wrecked trains?


----------



## jtrux (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a girlfriend, almost the same thing in some respects. I work for the Union Pacific railroad as a freightcar repairman so I see lots of derailments because we are the ones that have to put them back together.

As far as strange interests, that's not even all my pics, I have to find the rest.

I also enjoy...campin, kayaking, fishing, mountain biking and probably other things that I can't think of right now.


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 9, 2012)

Those are some pretty cool pics of train wrecks, hope no one got hurt. Like all the old trucks. Thank you for sharing..


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hahaha this is crazy, my boyfriend is a roadmaster for CSX *AND* drives an orange JK. This is uncanny!


----------



## jtrux (Oct 9, 2012)

That is pretty ironic for sure!!!


----------



## marcy4hope (Oct 25, 2012)

you have an awesome job. and i really like the blazer. i used to have a jeep grand wagoneer and your blazer reminds me of it. sorry to say that now i'm driving a 2001 vw beetle. needless to say - I WANT MY JEEP BACK!! lol thanks for sharing the photos. so interesting to see all those trains!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 25, 2012)




----------

